# New Here



## juliand89

Hi - I'm an amateur aquarium keeper here to gain a little bit of knowledge. Looking forward to speaking with all of you.


----------



## KG4mxv

Welcome to the forum.

that are many people here that are really good.


----------



## Summer

welcome


----------



## AquaOverflow

Welcome to the group!!!

:fish10::fish10::fish10:


----------



## Rob72

hello and welcome


----------



## jrman83

Welcome to the forum, Julian!


----------



## ValorieMackison

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## majerah1

Welcome!


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum.


----------

